

 USPS Banning International Shipments of Most Battery-Powered Gadgets May 16 - huetsch
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2404351,00.asp?kc=PCRSS03069TX1K0001121

======
antifuchs
Wow, that sounds like it'll screw up some kickstarter projects' international
shipping plans.

